# Help with Growbox/lighting/ well everything



## xodiscapes (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey everyone, I have been studying this for weeks now. I have a very low budget and im trying to build a box for a closet what is 6X12X10. I have a small box in mind what will be about 5x5x5. My questions are; What is the best material to use ( keep in mind budget is low ), what kind of lights should i get, im going more with the hps lights but will these kill my electric bill? Should i have an automatic water dripper or is this a bad idea? Also, what kind of soil should i get, and if the price is right should i consider hydro? If any of you can reply it would be AWESOME. I really have no idea where to get any of the equpiment. Thank you all for your time, I hope some of you can help me out


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 28, 2009)

xodiscapes said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I have been studying this for weeks now. I have a very low budget and im trying to build a box for a closet what is 6X12X10. I have a small box in mind what will be about 5x5x5. My questions are; What is the best material to use ( keep in mind budget is low ), what kind of lights should i get, im going more with the hps lights but will these kill my electric bill? Should i have an automatic water dripper or is this a bad idea? Also, what kind of soil should i get, and if the price is right should i consider hydro? If any of you can reply it would be AWESOME. I really have no idea where to get any of the equpiment. Thank you all for your time, I hope some of you can help me out



When you say "low budget", how much are you talking about?  IMO, there is no way that you are going to be able to adequately set up a 25 sq ft grow room on a low budget.  That space is going to need a 1000W light, preferably with an air cooled reflector.  You are going to need a 6 or 8" fan (a serious fan--Can, Eclipse, Vortex...) or two and some ducting.  You will probably need a carbon filter.  Probably 8-10 plants in that space.  You need grow containers, medium, nutrients, supplements, meters...my guess if you can find good buys on things....$800.


----------



## xodiscapes (Nov 28, 2009)

thanks for replying back so fast.. 800 is fine. i would prefer less then that but the light alone will cost like 300, does that sound about right? the box itself is no problem, i have all the materials to build a bad *** box.. with the fans and what not is where im hella confused. i read in a forum that you need 3 fans. 1 to cool the light, 1 to cool the plants and 1 for an exhaust vent. i honestly have no idea what im doing, this is my first time growing. I am well knowledged in building just about anything with wood and metal. if you can, is there anyway you can give me like  a good idea to start off with?


----------



## zem (Dec 8, 2009)

you need to chose how much you want to grow if you want to grow the whole closet or just a box in it. if you're saying you want to make a grow box you can start by designing your room. you can get a 600watt HPS for flowering and some fluros for mother plants after chosing where you want everything placed start with making an exhaust and intake holes for your room and place the exhaust fan then hang your fluros where you want to veg. you're now ready to start your seeds and fill your pots with soil. i always tell people to grow hydro indoor but if you really know nothing and wana save money just start with soil. the seeds will take some time to grow during this time you can build your seperate flowering box. you know how to work with wood so you can just make a box. if you hav 600watts you will need 50watts/square foot so 12 sq.ft like a 4x3' area. you can place the box on legs like table for ease of work and the box needs to be lightproof. take into consideration that you want your exhaust fan and hole on top of your flowering box not in the vegging area outside. the air shoukd come from intake hole into vegging area then into flowering area then out your exhaust hole. after finishing the box you can place the 600watt ligh in it, you'll need to put a rail for the light then you'll hook your light to timer on 12/12 schedule now you're ready to flower some buds. you can start like that and you can upgrade as you go. read through faqs and growguides they have answers for you good luck


----------



## Droopy Dog (Dec 9, 2009)

xodiscapes said:
			
		

> i honestly have no idea what im doing, this is my first time growing. I am well knowledged in building just about anything with wood and metal. if you can, is there anyway you can give me like  a good idea to start off with?



I would suggest learning to walk before running.:holysheep: 

No put down, but go with a smaller box, some cfl lights, bagseed, and get the basics down before jumping in with both feet.

You can read and research all you want, but growing anything comes from experience and experience mainly comes from killing plants then learning from your mistakes. 

I've been growing outside (not just smoke, but veggies, commercial greenhouse, etc), for close to 40 years and coming inside has made me humble.   It's way more than plugging in a light. 

Start small and slow and learn what works and what doesn't, then go big and fast.

DD


----------



## stone hands (Dec 9, 2009)

im with droopy dog. Remember that small room can always turn into a mothers room later on. as far as where you can find equipment, there are many sites that will have everything you could possibly need. Also unless you are in a super remote area there should be a hydroponic dealer somewhere near you. they will have evrything from soil to the acctual hydro set ups and should be useful in helping you get everything you need. though i wouldn't completely fill them in on what you're trying to do. oh and trust me it does take killing a few plants before you get it down or even start to.


----------

